# Databases > Oracle Meaning of g in oracle 10g

## bhavanakalia

In oracle 10 g 'g' stands for grid technology but what exactly is the meaning of grid technology..
can somebody tell

----------


## debasisdas

What did google say ?

Have your tried for that option ?

----------


## bhavanakalia

Yes i have googled it, it says grid computing provide
resource sharing and automatic load balancing 
eg: if database server is full it will create another... This is the idea i got after reading

----------


## prabhu_81

hello sir
what is the diff. between oracle 9i and 
10g

----------


## debasisdas

Please find the details here.

----------

